# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  میخوام بمونم پشت کنکور و سال بعد کولاک کنم

## Ahura82

*امروز توی این روز و تاریخی که قرار داری با نا امیدی نسبت به کنکور امسال و امیدواری به کنکور سال بعد به خودت میگیعب نداره تا الان که درستو حسابی نخوندم این چند روز باقی مونده میشینم یه ذره پایمو قوی میکنم (این مدت واسه نهایی میخونم فعلا همه رو بیست میشم )
کنکور امسال رو شرکت میکنم تجربه میشه برام
و بعد از کنکور شروع میکنم پر قدرت میخونم
میزنم تو دهن اونایی که گفتن نمیتونی..
میزنم تو دهن اون معلمی که بهم گفت خنگی نمیفهمی ...
بارتبم میشم عامل سر بلندی خانوادمم
آرهههه همینههههههه
توو میتونیییی

بعد میای شروع میکنی محاسبات تو ذهنت :
پایم رو تو این چند روز باقی مونده میخونم و به تسلط میرسم
اول مباحثی که اشکال دارم رو میچینم دیگه مدرسه هم نمیرم که بخواد کسی بهم گیر بده
خوب حالا 365 روزتا کنکور مونده و من تقریبا 300 روز در نظرش میگیرم 
300 روزه روزی 10 ساعت بخونم ...
نه حالا 10 ساعت تخیلیه روزی 5 ساعت که بخونم 1500 ساعتت مطالعه میشههه 
روزی از هر منبع یک تست بزنمم هر منبع 1500 تست از هر عمومی از هر اختصاصی دیگه هیچی نمیخوام ...
میدونی چی میشههه
یه آزمون هم شرکت میکنم هر دو هفته یک بار خودمو میسنجم ببینم چقد پیشرفت داشتم  دیگه یه کنکور ساده چی میخواد مگه ؟؟؟ هاا تحلیل آزمون هم نباید یادم بره
دیگه با حسرت  رتبه برترای قلمچی رو نگاه نمیکنم
تازه وقت اضافه هم میارم که آزمون جامع بزنم و گاهی وقتا برم استراحت
و بعدش غرق فکرای بعد قبولی میشی
خودتو تو مطب تصور میکنی
خودتو تو رشته مهندسی مورد علاقت تصور میکنی
خودتو که یه فرد موفقه تصور میکنی
خودتو یه ادمی تصور میکنی که داره به کنکوری های سال بعد مشاوره میده و میگه من یه سال موندم پشت کنکور و تونستمممبعدش توی فضا های مجازی پروفایلتو
یه گوشی پزشکی میذاری
عکس دانشگاه تهران رو میذاری
میری یه لباس سفید میپوشی و میذاری رو پرو فایلت
و یا اگه رشتت ریاضی عکس دانشگاه صنعتی شریف رو میذاری
عکس انیشتین میذاری
تو بیوگرافیت مینویسی
جنگجوی کنکور سال..14
مینویسی من میجنگممم
مینویسی من عهد بستمممم
چند روز بعد میگردی دنبال بهترین منابع
بهترین کتابا
یه دفتر پلنر رنگارنگ میخری که انگیزه بگیری
چند تا ماژیک هایلایتر گذاشتی اون گوشه
یه تایمر کنارته
خوراکی مورد علاقت و یه فنجون قهوه هم داری پیشتعکس دانشگاه مورد علاقتو پوستر میکنی میزنی رو دیوار رو به روی میز مطالعت بزرگ روی میزت مینویسیی
من همونیمم که واژه غیرر ممکن رو ممکن کردد
تغییرات کنکور امسال و سال بعدقشنگه نه ؟؟؟
خودتو توی دانشگاه کنار رفیقات تصور میکنی
هرکی میگه چطور موفق شدی میگی یک سال فقط یک سال خوندم و موفق شدم و از سال فلان به عنوان سالی که تغییر تو زندگیت ایجاد شد یاد میکنی 

همین حالا که وسط دوران بعد قبولیتی و داری تو خیالاتت برنامتو میچینی که کاملا همه چی فراهم بشه واسه قبولیت
یه عده دارن با درس خودکشی میکنن
یه عده اونقد هدفشون براشون مهمه که حتی ختم عزیز ترین کسشون هم نمیتونه مانع تلاششون بشهه
یه عده دارن میجنگن... به معنای واقعیی میجنگن
یه عده چند سال پشت کنکورن
یه عده با رتبه 1000 موندن پشت کنکور و دارن میخونن که رتبشون بهتر بشه آره بعد تو همین مدت باقی مونده رو قایم شدی پشت تخیلاتت
قایم شدی پشت یه عکس و پوستر دانشگاه
اتاقت همش شده عکس دانشگاه مورد علاقت
یه مولاژ بزرگ گوشه اتاقت داری
هر کی میاد خونواده بهش میگن بچمون داره سختت میخونهه
خودتم باورت شده 
تو انگیزت شده یه دوتا دفتر رنگی و دوتا عکس ..
اونی که قبول میشه کنکور از ترس اینکه گشنه بمونه
از ترس اینکه مثل پدرش کارگر نشه
یا مثل مادرش که کارش فقط خونه داریه و از صب تا شب زحمت میکشه و در آخر اختیار هیچچ کاری رو نداره نشهههه
اون نمیخواد زخم بخوره
اون نمیخواد بدبخت بشه
ولی تو میخوای چشم فلان فامیل رو دربیاری
اون عزیزشو از دست میده با چشم اشکی میشینه میخونه
تو یکی از فامیلاتون میاد بهت میگه هنوز هم درس میخونی؟؟ به خاطر این حرف 5 روز درس نمیخونی
میای تو فضای مجازی مینویسییی
آدماییی منفی رو اعصابمنن
ادمایی منفی باف رو از خودم دور میکنمممم
به رفیقت میگی فلانی اینجوری گفته اونم تایید میکنهه آرههههه منم همینجوریمممم
اونا نمیخوان موفقیت مارو ببینن
با همین چرندیات یک عالمه تایم دیگه از دست میدیوقتی نمیتونی 57 روز پیوسته درس بخونی
انتظار داری پشت کنکور بمونی و یکسال پیوسته درس بخونی؟؟
خیال خامه همش
تو وقتی نمیتونی 57 روز بدون توجه به آخرش روزی 10 ساعت اصن روزی 8 ساعت پیوسته بخونی تست بزنی و تمرین کنی
چطوری میخوای 365 روز با استرس مضاعف فشار خانواده نزدیک شدن به سربازی و هزارن چالش جدید که تو سال بعد برات اتفاق میوفته درس بخونی ؟ تست بزنی ؟ به خیال خودت هر آزمون نسبت به آزمون بعد پیشرفت کنی ؟؟تو وقتی هنوز نمیتونی ساعت مطالعتو یک ساعت نسبت به روز قبل افزایش بدی میخوای یک سال هر دو هفته یک بار پیشرفت کنی ؟ ترازت بره بالا ؟؟
اصن افزایش ساعت مطالعه پیش کش
هنوز نمیتونی دو هفته پشت سر هم 5 ساعت درس بخونی
5ساعت یه تعداد تست معین بزنی
خنده داره واقعا خنده داره خدایی تو خنده داری که هنوز با دیدن یه عکس و کلیپ دانشگاه ذوق زده میشی
انگیزه میگیریمیدونی چرااا ؟؟؟
چون خودتم میدونی 5 دقیقه بعد اون انگیزه ی دورغین میشی همون ادم قبلیی ولی نمیخوای قبول کنی آخر حرفم :
این چند روز رو بدون این لوس بازیاا اصن با نا امیدی تمامم بخون واسه کنکور امسال
اگه تونستی این چند روز رو پیوسته رو بخونیی هر روز برنامت کامل بشه
دنبال دیده شدن گزارشت تو فلان کانال درسی تو فلان جا نباشی
اگه تونستی بدون لوس بازیا بدون این چرندیات بدون حرفایی تکراری و کلیشه ای که هر روز به خودت میگی (من میتوانم ...)
درستو حسابی درستو بخونی
پیوسته بخونی
واقعااا اگه یک فصل رو میخونی یادش بگیری
بدون توجه به نتیجه فقط هر روزِ خودت رو کامل کنی و سعی کنی نسبت به روز قبل... دقت کنن نسبت به خودت تو روز قبل نه نسبت به بقیههه بهتر بشی پیشرفت کنی
نه اینکه بشینی از امروز 16 ساعت بخونی نههه
مثل انسان عاقل و بالغ (و نه مثل یه انسان تخیلی ) از یه ساعت مطالعه پایه در حد توانت شروع کنی و افزایشش بدی
اون موقع میتونی امیدوار باشی که سال بعد هم قبول میشی
اون موقع میتونی به سال بعد فکر کنی
اصن شاید سرعتت بالا رفت و تونستی با خوندن بخشای مهم امسال به هدفت برسی (و نمونی یک سال از عمرتو تلف کنی)
قبول نشدی
چیزی رو از دست ندادی که
یاد گرفتی پیوسته بخونی کلی مطلب یاد گرفتی و لااقل به یه رتبه نجومی پشت کنکور نمیمیونی که همه و حتی خودت از خودت نا امید بشی
به خودت ثابت کردی میتونی 57 روز ثابت بخونی
میتونی به خودت ثابت کنی که همیشه بدبختی نیستی که میاد تاپیک میزنهه :: آیااا از الانن میشههه؟؟ لطفاا کمکککک
و منتظره یکی بهش بگه آره میتونیی
و اونم ذوق کنه
چرا گدایی ترحم میکنی ؟؟؟ 
اره بازم بخند بگو اینم اومده یه تاپیکی بزنه امتیازش بره بالا
بگو اومده یه چیزی بگه بره
این خودش اگه حرف خودشو قبول داشت الان باید پزشکی درس میخوند ..
اره اینا تو ذهنته منم بهت میگم اوکی برو ولی روز کنکور حال خودتو میبینیمن یک سال تجربش کردم .. با اینکه نسبت به سال قبل بهتر شدم خیلیی بهتر از سال قبل ولی اون چیزی که تو ذهنم نبود ..
من باید تو همون روزای آخر کنکور قبلی به خودم ثابت میکردم که میتونم و نکردمم
این حرفارو من گفتم چون کسی نبود به من بگه
تو لااقل مثل من نشو  (نه اینکه فک کنی الان من بیخیال شدم هااا نههه اصلاا من دارم میخونم ، اما خوب از اول سال وقتم رو دیدم که چجوری گذشت )

اگه خودت  تغییر نکنی پشت کنکور هم بمونی چیزی عوض نمیشه
به قول یکی وقتی غذای گندیده لای مبل بمونه هرجا نقل مکان کنی باز خونت بو میده
سال پیش من همونی بودم که به هرکی میرسید میگفت از الان بخونم میشه؟؟؟ 
الان اون منبع میتونه کمک کنه بهم ؟؟؟ 
 غافل از اینکه اون منبع که میتونست بهم کنه خودم بودم  اون منبع اثبات خودم به خودم بود

خوب همه اینا رو خوندی
بیا ریپلای بزنن واقعاا عالییی بودد
بیا بگوو اشکممم در اومد
و دوباره مثل همه متن های مشاوره ای و انگیزشی که قبلا خوندی بعد از این هم
بشو همون آدم قبلی و بازنده باشه ؟؟ 
آفرین بهت که دوباره وقتتو با خوندن این تلف کردی 
پاشو برو بقیه روزت و بقیه زندگیت هم خراب کن*

----------


## Marisa.jk

آدما با هم متفاوتن و ظرفیت متفاوتی دارن.
واقعیت اینه که اکثر آدمایی که رتبه ی خوبی اوردن سال کنکور شرایط روحی کاملا مساعدی داشتن و فضای خونه واسشون کاملا مناسب بوده!!
یکی از رتبه های تک رقمی سال 98 تو رشته ی تجربی می گفت که من تمام سال کنکور رو مشاور داشتم و حتی اگه یه درصد روحیه ام آسیب می دید سریع بهش مراجعه می کردم که با هم حرف بزنیم
آره یه عده استثنا هستن که به قول شما حتی اگه عزیزشون هم بمیره تاثیر نمی پذیرن،هرچقدر حرف بشنون هرچقدر تو خونه تنش داشته باشن بازم ادامه میدن ولی به نظر من اینجور افراد استثنائن و تعداد زیادی ندارن!
انقدر شعاری حرف نزنین لطفا

----------


## Parimah

یه دو دوتا چهارتا کن؛
میبینی دردی که تو دیدن اون رتبه بد و اون کلمه کوفتی مردود هست تو هیچی نیست؛
ی دردیِ که رو قلبت میمونه ....
خنده رو ازت میگیره...
با تموم وجودم این دردو حس کردم
با تموم وجودت این دردو حس کردی....!


یه امسال ۳۶۰درجه همه زندگیتو تغییر بده✨



> یه کاری نکنید بشه شب کنکوری که به خودتون بگید کاش الان 2 ماهه پیش بود!

----------


## Parimah

معلم فیزیکم میگفت


شماها از اول مهر تا اردیبهشت درس میخونید


که این دوماه آخرو درس بخونید!!



میفهمید یعنی چی؟


یعنی #اهمیت


این دوماه خیلی زیاده

----------


## Zero_Horizon

تیتر تاپیک من رو برد به زمستون 97
زمانی که اولین کنکورم یعنی 98 رو پیش رو داشتم...

ترازهای آزمون هام رو میدیدم و خودمو میباختم
خب تو با این ترازت امسال حتی به زیر 5 هزار هم فکر نکن... با تراز پنج هزار میخوای چه امیدی داشته باشی ؟
بله
همون زمستون بود که به خودم گفتم تو 98 رو باختی و شکست خوردی (سناریویی که هرساله بین هزاران نفر تکرار میشه و قبل از کنکور دادن شکست میخورن)

بعدش چیکار کردم ؟
اهمال کاری ؟ کم کاری ؟ ساکن نشستن و ناامیدی ؟
نه
اتفاقا تلاشم رو ده برابر کردم ولی دیگه برای 98 نمیخوندم بلکه برای 99 میخوندم...همه ی برنامه ریزی هام طبق کنکور 99 پایه ریزی شد و باخودم گفتم کنکور 98 هم مثل یکی از آزمون های آزمایشی فقط میرم سرجلسه شرکت میکنم ولی مطمعنم رتبه افتضاحی میارم و از فرداش بدون مکث درس خوندن رو ادامه میدم و منتظر اعلام نتایج نخواهم بود..

همین تفکر شکل گرفت
و زمستون 97 من کنکور 98 رو باختم ...
شب از ساعت 12 بیدار میشدم !
یک نفس تا صبح که برم مدرسه ، فقط یکی دوتا درس مثل شیمی یا ریاضی که توشون داغووووون بودم رو کار میکردم
چند صد صفحه براشون جزوه نویسی کردم برنامه ام این بود که نقاط ضعف اصلیم رو درست کنم تا سال دیگه که توی آزمون های آزمایشی برای کنکور 99 شرکت میکنم نقاط ضعفم کمتر بشن..

دوران جمع بندی کنکور 98 روهم برنامه جمع بندی و مرور خوبی نداشتم بلکه داشتم طبق برنامه ام برای 99 درس میخوندم...

روز کنکور 98 که رفتم سرجلسه
و دیدم کنکور امسال ساده و آسون طرح شده انگار دنیا روی سرم خراب شد
تقریبا همه سوالات برام آشنا بود بلد بودم اما چون از زمستون برنامه ی خوندنم رو تغییر دادم و دوران جمع بندی مرور و برنامه جمع بندی خوبی رو پیش نبردم نمیتونستم به سوالات اونجوری که باید پاسخ بدم...

کنکور 98 ای که فکر هم نمیکردم رتبه ام در بهترین حالت زیر 5 هزار بشه
رتبه ام شد 3000 و فقط کافی بود همون چندماه پایانی یا حداقل دوران جمع بندی رو عالی کار کنم تا همین امسال نتیجه خوبی بگیرم اما.... من همون زمستون کنکور رو به افکارم باختم...

ولی با این حال
از همون فردای کنکور 98 صبح زود بیدار شدم و استارت 99 رو زدم.... هرچند خسته هرچند داغون و هرچند مثل جنازه ای تهی از روح...
طی مسیر کنکور 99 هزاران بار مشکلات بیشتری پیش اومد
هزاران بار دلیل محکم تر برای قبول کردن شکست قبل از کنکور رو داشتم
اما برام درس عبرت شده بود که نباید هیچ وقت قبل از کنکور کنکور رو باخت !
باید تحت هرشرایطی بهترین خودت رو بذاری و بری برای بهترین نتیجه ی ممکنه خودت...


و خطاب به تویی که ممکنه الان توی دوران جمع بندی کم کاری کنی ناامید شده باشی یا به هردلیل دیگه ای سستی کنی و بزنی توی فرعی میگم
کنکور رو قبل از کنکور دادن نباز !

هرچی هستی هرجا هستی بهترین خودت رو بذار تا بعدها پشیمون نشی و به ای کاش ها متوصل نشی...

آرزوی موفقیت برای همگی

----------


## farzaddd

جو گیر نشید بابا،اونی که قبول میشه،میشه،اونی که نمیشه هم نمیشه،معلومه

----------


## Rubiker

*یه ذهنیت بازنده همیشه بازنده است. چه بهش دوماه وقت بدی چه 2 سال* (خودمو میگم که به کسی بر نخوره)

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> *یه ذهنیت بازنده همیشه بازنده است. چه بهش دوماه وقت بدی چه 2 سال* (خودمو میگم که به کسی بر نخوره)


+من :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Carolin

pain
.
.
.
pain 
pain 
صد بار pain





> جو گیر نشید بابا،اونی که قبول میشه،میشه،اونی که نمیشه هم نمیشه،معلومه


حق پرومکس  :Y (518): 

پ.ن : گاهی باید شرایط جوری باشه که یه خزی مث اسدی بشه 13 و این شرایطو بوچود بیاره (به این میگن نظم جهانی )

----------


## Arnold

مهم نیست چه کار میخوای بکنی مهم اینه که الان داری چه کار میکنی ...
ذهنیت اول ،هر آزمون پیش رو واسه من مثل کنکوریه که قراره 
با رتبش انتخاب رشته کنم
ذهنیت دوم .می خونم اما به امسال امیدی ندارم بلکه میخوام کارم واسه سال بعد راحت تر باشه

ذهنیت سوم .دیگه امیدی نیست فعلا میگذرونیم تا بعد کنکور چی بشه کلی وقت دارم کو تا 402

ذهنیت اول اگه امسال قبول نشه! قطعا سال بعد شانس بالایی داره
ذهنیت دوم امسال رو قطعا از دست میده سال بعد ممکنه موفق بشه (تا حد زیادی)

ذهنیت سوم همون تنبل درونته که حتی ده سال دیگه ام باهاش به جایی نخواهی رسید .

----------


## Little_girl

> آدما با هم متفاوتن و ظرفیت متفاوتی دارن.
> واقعیت اینه که اکثر آدمایی که رتبه ی خوبی اوردن سال کنکور شرایط روحی کاملا مساعدی داشتن و فضای خونه واسشون کاملا مناسب بوده!!
> یکی از رتبه های تک رقمی سال 98 تو رشته ی تجربی می گفت که من تمام سال کنکور رو مشاور داشتم و حتی اگه یه درصد روحیه ام آسیب می دید سریع بهش مراجعه می کردم که با هم حرف بزنیم
> آره یه عده استثنا هستن که به قول شما حتی اگه عزیزشون هم بمیره تاثیر نمی پذیرن،هرچقدر حرف بشنون هرچقدر تو خونه تنش داشته باشن بازم ادامه میدن ولی به نظر من اینجور افراد استثنائن و تعداد زیادی ندارن!
> انقدر شعاری حرف نزنین لطفا


تنش تنش تنش
بخدا من شرایط این رتبه برترا رو میبینم با خودم فک میکنم من قرنها هم بگذره ....
خدایی من از زندگی خستم کنکور بین اون همه بدبختی که من توشم هیچه

----------


## mh81

> آدما با هم متفاوتن و ظرفیت متفاوتی دارن.
> واقعیت اینه که اکثر آدمایی که رتبه ی خوبی اوردن سال کنکور شرایط روحی کاملا مساعدی داشتن و فضای خونه واسشون کاملا مناسب بوده!!
> یکی از رتبه های تک رقمی سال 98 تو رشته ی تجربی می گفت که من تمام سال کنکور رو مشاور داشتم و حتی اگه یه درصد روحیه ام آسیب می دید سریع بهش مراجعه می کردم که با هم حرف بزنیم
> آره یه عده استثنا هستن که به قول شما حتی اگه عزیزشون هم بمیره تاثیر نمی پذیرن،هرچقدر حرف بشنون هرچقدر تو خونه تنش داشته باشن بازم ادامه میدن ولی به نظر من اینجور افراد استثنائن و تعداد زیادی ندارن!
> انقدر شعاری حرف نزنین لطفا


اره اینو بدجور موافقم

----------


## mahdi_artur

پیشنهاد میکنم حتی اگه فوتبالی هم نیستید کامبک دیشب رئال رو حتما ببنید.
رئال وقتی گل اول رو خورد، 5-3 عقب افتاد
تا دقیقه 90 به زور چند تا شوت زدن و گزارشگر گفت کار رئال تمومه.
دقیقه 90 رودریگو گل اول رو زد (همون بازیکنی که تاتیر خاصی نداشت تو زمین) ، 
گزارشگر گفت رئال با یه باخت خفیف حذف میشه (با اختلاف یه گل)
چند ثانیه بعد رودریگو گل دوم رو هم زد و بازی به تساوی کشیده شد
وقتای اضاف هم که حاج کریم کار سیتی رو یه سره کرد با پنالتی که گرفت.
شاید بگید شانسی بوده همچین چیزی و فلان
آره منم قبول دارم رئال پاریس و چلسی و سیتی رو امسال شانسی با کامبک زدن معمولا تو نیمه دوم برد و به فینال رفت! همه این تیما خیلی دفاع شخمی داشتن، سرمربی شون خوب نبود، بازیکنای درستی نداشتن و ... آره حق با شماست.
در کل
تا لحظه آخر تمام تلاشتون رو کنید، اگه شد بزارید بقیه بگن شانسی تونستید، بذارید مسخره تون کنن آدمای منطقی، بذارید هر گ.وهی که دلشون خواست از شما و زندگی تون بخورن 
ولی
شما
تمام تلاش تون رو تا جایی که میشه بکنید حتی اگه هیچ امیدی به آینده نداشتید. (گور بابای امید)

----------


## nazanin0_0

واقعا این ذهنیت اشتباه هست که برای خودمون ایجادش میکنیم بنظرم از کامل گرایی میاد اینکه بعضیا میگن سال دیگ از اولین ازمون فلان موسسه درس میخونیم از یک مهر یا روز بعد کنکور استارت میزنیم ایندفعه من فهمیدم چیکار کنم دیگه مسیر کنکور رو بلدم من دقیقا پارسال همین بودم از اسفند اینا جا زدم ولی قبولش نکرده بودم یعنی خودمو مقصر نمیدونستم بهونم خیلی قوی بود راستش یجورایی از عذاب وجدان فرار کرده بودم اره درسته اول مهر سریع رفتم ازمون ثبت نام کردم و از اولین ازمون شروع به خوندن کردم ولی راستش دقیقا جایی که پارسال جا زدم امسال هم جا زدم چون قبول نکرده بودم کم کاریه خودم بود قبول نکرده بودم مقصر من بودم خیلی از ادما تغییر نمیکنن کسی که میخواد تغییر کنه همین الان شروع به تغییر میکنه حتی اگه بگه از فردا یا یکساعت بعد بازم تغییر نمیکنه

----------


## loading

> سلام از من پشت کنکوری به توی کنکوری 
> اومدم بگم که این ور خبری نیست این چند روز هوا بارونی بود دل منم بارونی
> من که آدم درسخونی بودم از سال 98 دارم کنکور میدم شاید بگی تو امتحانای خاتون کتایون بیست شدن ربطی به درس کنکور نداره ولی اخه آزمونامم خوب بود وضعیت.. خیلی راستش درد دارم تو دلم اصلا نمیدونم از 98 تا الان چطور گذشت شاید بگم در حد یه نیم روز .. بچه ها ازتون خواهش میکنم مخصوصا این لحظه های منتهی به کنکور از هرچی آدمه فاصله بگیرین حتی دوست، به قول سعدی  از دشمنان برند شکایت به دوستان چون دوست دشمن است شکایت کجا برم...
>  من سال 98 با سایت تخمین رتبه اشنا شدم کاش نمیشدم دقیقا همین روزا بود 70 روز اینا مونده بود البته. با خوندن کامنت ادمایی که اصلا هویتشون معلوم نبود مریض شدم درس خوندم ولی با کلی زور از یه جایی به بعد ولش کردم کنکورهای بعدم باورم نمیشد از کجا رسیدم به کجا از اتاقم میومدم بیرون خونرو متر میکردم با خودم حرف میزدم راجع به رویاهام راجع به آیندم راجع به کارایی که میخوام بکنم. یهو رسیدم به جایی که دیدم اینهمه حرف زدم زمانی برای انجامشون نموند...نفهمیدم چطور رسیدم به اینجا اخرای اسفند بود تصمیم گرفتم یه گلی به سرم بزنم شروع کردم به درس خوندن دیدم اگه راه نرم نمیتونم حرف بزنم درو قفل کردم کلیدو از زیر در سر دادم اونور اولین روزا مثل وحشیا شده بودم  اینکه نمیتونستم حرف بزنم باعث شده بود مغزم به اذن خدا زبون باز کنه که گفتم داداش حوصله تو یکیو دیگه ندارم تو این وضعیت خلاصه که امسال اخرین فرصت منه اینهمه از کنکور فرار کردم اخرش دیدم کنکور یه زنجیر انداخته دور گردنم دو سرش دست خودش هرچقدر فرار کردم بیشتر خفه شدم. 
> چند روز پیش یه فیلمی دیدم به نام la haine اولین دیالوگ فیلم این بود 
> داستان کسیو شنیدی که خودشو از اسمان خراش پرت کرد پایین هر طبقه رو که رد میکرد میگفت تا اینجاش که خوب بوده.. تا اینجاش که خوب بوده... البته که نمیدونم این بنده خدا از اسمان خراش پرت شده چطور زنده مونده که این سوالو ازش بپرسن که اخرین لحظه به چی فکر میکرده  شاید اینجام کالای ایرانی با خارجی فرق داره
> نتیجه گیری به عهده خودتون موفق باشید


آخ آخ تخمین رتبه خیلی سمه، خیلی سم

اگه پنج تا کار غلط که تو کنکورم انجام داده باشم رو بگن نام ببر، قطعا یکیش تخمین رتبه زدن تو سایتاست

آدم به خودش امید الکی میده با تخمین رتبه و شل میگیره

----------


## Parimah

زیرا گُریختن در شأن ما نبود

----------


## Parimah

> سلام تاپیک های Routing مفید هستن اگه ممکنه زبان و اختصاصی هارو هم بنویسید



سلام وقت بخیر 

من در این تایپک در سوال یکی از کاربرها هر چی که لازم بوده رو من تگ کردم و توضیحات هم دادم حتما مطالعه کنید !


برنامه ریزی برای کنکور در مدت زمان باقی مانده

----------


## Parimah

> یه دو دوتا چهارتا کن؛
> میبینی دردی که تو دیدن اون رتبه بد و اون کلمه کوفتی مردود هست تو هیچی نیست؛
> ی دردیِ که رو قلبت میمونه ....
> خنده رو ازت میگیره...
> با تموم وجودم این دردو حس کردم
> با تموم وجودت این دردو حس کردی....!
> 
> 
> [color=#000066][size=5]یه امسال ۳۶۰درجه همه زندگیتو تغییر بده✨


وقتیم از 360درجه تغییر صحبت میکنم؛ دقیقا منظورم این ویدیو زیر هست : 

توضیحات ویدیو : این ویدیو می‌تونه حس و حال خوبی بده کسی که هوشیار باشه میفهمه چی میگم این بچه ها دانشگاه استنفورد که بهترین دانشگاه جهانه رو قبول شدن واین لحظاتیه که رفتن رو سایت و جواب امتحانشون رو دیدن .... ویدیو مال دو ماه قبله.

تو میخوای وقتی جواب های کنکور اومد گریه ت از شوق باشه یا از غم؟ 








> استاد ملاک پور: 
> این دوماه آخر مثل شب امتحان میمونه..بیشتر بیدار بمونی و با تمرکز تر،بردی

----------


## Ahura82

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط marisa.jk


آدما با هم متفاوتن و ظرفیت متفاوتی دارن.
واقعیت اینه که اکثر آدمایی که رتبه ی خوبی اوردن سال کنکور شرایط روحی کاملا مساعدی داشتن و فضای خونه واسشون کاملا مناسب بوده!!
یکی از رتبه های تک رقمی سال 98 تو رشته ی تجربی می گفت که من تمام سال کنکور رو مشاور داشتم و حتی اگه یه درصد روحیه ام آسیب می دید سریع بهش مراجعه می کردم که با هم حرف بزنیم
آره یه عده استثنا هستن که به قول شما حتی اگه عزیزشون هم بمیره تاثیر نمی پذیرن،هرچقدر حرف بشنون هرچقدر تو خونه تنش داشته باشن بازم ادامه میدن ولی به نظر من اینجور افراد استثنائن و تعداد زیادی ندارن!
انقدر شعاری حرف نزنین لطفا


نمیدونم چرا شعار درنظرش گرفتید ولی درواقع شعار نیست 
من حالت و شرایط خیلی سختی رو مثال زدم ...تغریبا میشه گفت  سخت ترین شرایط رو مثال زدم 
شرایطی که دیگه قدرت اون فرد از نظر شما خیلی تخیلی شده و بهشون میگید استثنا
کنکور نمیاد برسی کنه که من و یا شما شرایطمون سخت بوده آیا جزو اون افراد استثنا بودیم یا نه... دلش واسه ما نمیسوزه 
نمیاد برسی کنه که ظرفیتتون چقدره .. 
اون افراد استثنا + اونایی که شرایطشون کاملا فراهم بوده و بعلاوه کلی دیگه افراد که میشه دسته بندیشون کرد  همه اینا هم توی این آزمون شرکت میکنن .. و کنکور من و شما رو با شرایطی که سر جلسه داریم با اونا مقایسه میکنه .. مسیر رسیدن و چگونگی رسیدن به سرجلسه رو مقایسه نمیکنهه کاری نداره که چجوری و به چه روشی تا اون جا اومده 
حرف من اینه اون کسی که به امید این که سال بعد شرایط بهتر میشه.. نمیتونه بمونه پشت  کنکور چون هر سال کلی مشکلات جدید واسش به وجود میاد.






 نوشته اصلی توسط marisa.jk


واقعیت اینه که اکثر آدمایی که رتبه ی خوبی اوردن سال کنکور شرایط روحی کاملا مساعدی داشتن و فضای خونه واسشون کاملا مناسب بوده!!





کسی که به قول شما شرایطش فراهم بوده از اول سال خونده و به سطح خوبی رسیده .. و همونطور که خودتون میگید در آخر این افراد  قبول شدن
الان اون فرد دیگه نیازی نداره که بخواد به پشت کنکور موندن فک کنه وقتی همه شرایطش میزون بوده ...
از اسم تاپیک هم مشخصه مخاطب حرف من کسانیین که شرایط خوبی نداشتن .. اونقد وضعشون خرابه که امسال به یقین رسیدن که به جایی نمیرسن 
مخاط اون آدمایی نیستن که همه چی واسشون فراهم بوده 
مخاطبش اونایین که میخوان به اون خاص بودن و استثنایی بودنه برسن 
درواقع این چیزی که از نظر شما استثناییِ نوعی  ویژگی انتسابی نیست بلکه یه ویژگیه اکتسابیه که میشه تقویتش کرد 
روش تقویت کردنش رو بعضیا وقتی سرشون به سنگ میخوره میفهمنن 
بعضیا از کمکای بقیه استفاده میکنن
بعضیا هم کلا نمیفهمن و میوفتن توی سیکل معیوب 

*

----------


## NYC

> وقتیم از 360درجه تغییر صحبت میکنم؛ دقیقا منظورم این ویدیو زیر هست : 
> توضیحات ویدیو : این ویدیو می‌تونه حس و حال خوبی بده کسی که هوشیار باشه میفهمه چی میگم این بچه ها دانشگاه استنفورد که بهترین دانشگاه جهانه رو قبول شدن واین لحظاتیه که رفتن رو سایت و جواب امتحانشون رو دیدن .... ویدیو مال دو ماه قبله.
> 
> تو میخوای وقتی جواب های کنکور اومد گریه ت از شوق باشه یا از غم؟


180 درجه تغییر کنید اگه بخواین 360 درجه تغییر کنید برمیگردین سرخونه اول :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Parimah

> 180 درجه تغییر کنید اگه بخواین 360 درجه تغییر کنید برمیگردین سرخونه اول



من منظورم اینه اگه رتبه تون مثل شارژ ایرانسل شده در گذشته حالا عوضش کنید اگه هدفتون پیراپزشکیه میتونید با 180 درجه ی که اعلام کردید حداقل 5000 رو بیارید تازه اینم بگم که ظرفیت پرستاری در سال جاری 2 برابر شده

اعلام کردند ظرفیت پزشکی 20 درصد افزایش پیدا کرده سال جاری

البته باز یه عده نیان بگن ظرفیت ال و بل هست من کاری ندارم به مسائل دیگه مهم نیست ! الان تنها چیزی که مهمه نشیمن گاه رو باید حرکت داد و رول بازیو عوض کرد 

کافیه یه نگاهی به میانگین درصد های 1400 بندازید میبینید با یکم تغییرات در روند کارتون میشه از 450 هزار نفر جلوتر زد ! 

و 360 درجه یعنی با توجه به رتبه چند رقمی گذشته تلاش 2 برابری انجام بدین و رتبه زیر 2000 بیارید ! 


چون هر اقدامی الان انجام بدین ضبدر 2 میشه

بازدهی مطالعاتی الان بالاست ، هر تستی الان بیشتر اهمیت پیدا میکنه حتی مارکدار ، و انگیزه های کسایی که الان شروع کردند چه شروع  صفری چه شلنگ تخته ای هایی که ناپیوسته در طول سال خوندند و الان کمر همت میخوان ببندند برای پیوستگی بیشتره !

اصولا اگه کسی بگه نمیشه و فایده نداره کافیه یه سرچی بزنه گپ های کنکوری و تجربه های کسایی که پارسال همین فکر رو داشتند و الان پشت کنکور مبحوس موندند و بخونه

طرف  نوشته : پارسال دقیقا این موقع ول کردم و با امید و انگیزه گفتم میمونم واسه سال بعد میترکونم و امسال مث احمقا پشیمون شدم چون من اصلا یک ماه نشستم بخونم از صب تا شب ببینم میتونم ۹ ماه اینطوری زندگی کنم و پای کتاب باشم یا ن 
خلاصه اینو الان فهمیدم ک من آدم کنکور دادن و ۹ ماه خوندن نبودم و ی سالم زندگیمو الکی مث پارسال هدر دادم و الان دارم ب سختی روزی ۷ ۸ ساعت میخونم حداقل پرستاری یا پزشکی دانشگاه تیپ 3 بیارم 
فقط اینو میخوام بگم  دوازدهمیا جا نزنید و ب فکر سال دیگ نباشید این 58 روزو بخونید ببینید اصن آدم پشت موندن هستید یا نه که بعد پشیمون نشید


یکی دیگه بازز نوشته: فقط بخونن....حتی اگه صفرن...نگا در شرایط کاملا یکسان، یه سوال زیست رو اگه من جواب بدم و تو همون رو سفید بزاری رتبه من ۲۰۰ الی ۵۰۰ تا میتونه از تو بهتر بشه!
از الان پرستاری فرهنگیان اتاق عمل علوم آزمایشگاهی دانگشاه تیپ دو و سه میشه آورد....
حتی تو این بازه بی کیفیت هم بخونین بازم جواب میگیرین و میتونین جواب بدین تو کنکور این تجربه منه


یکی دیگه بازززز نوشته : پارسال ب این ۷۰ روز باقی مونده ر/یدم 
الان یکساله دارم تاوانش رو پس میدم
ادم این تایم ممکنه اعتماد بنفس زیاد یا نا امید باشه ، جفتش کار رو خراب میکنه
همونطور ک قبل عید با انگیزه بودین ، الان هم باشید
پشت موندن خیلی سمه


یکی دیگه باززززز نوشته: پارسال این موقع ها بشدت درگیر اینکه چه دانشگاهی خوبه چه شهری خوبه چه رشته ای خوبه شدم و با وقت گذروندن زیادی و درگیر شدن زیادی راجع به اینا وقت زیاد و مهمی از دستم رفت آخرم به اونی که میخواستم نرسیدم موندم پشت کنکور
پیشنهاد میکنم بچه ها فعلا خیلی قوی و خوب درسا رو بخونن و به فکر کنکور باشن نه اتفاقا و کارایی که قراره بعدش انجام بدن



یکی دیگه بازززززز نوشته : من پارسال اولین کنکورم بود (تجربی)با معدل ۱۹.۵ وارد دوازدهم شدم و هیچی نخوندم هیچی هیچی حتی نهایی ام نخوندم ۲ تا تک ماده کردم دو تا شهریور و صفر صفر رفتم سر کلاس شاید باورتون نشه ولی رتبک از بین ۵۶۰ هزار نفر شد ۱۸۱ هزار یعنی عملا بالای ۳۵۰ هزار نفر الکی میرن سر جلسه پس نگران تعداد نفرات نباشین اگر الان خوب خوب بخونین رتبه عالی میارین و اینم بگم زمان هست تمام تلاشتو بکنین من پشت موندم ولی دیدم اشتباهه به فکر پشت کنکور موندن نباشین وقت هست به هر رتبه و دانشگاهی که می‌خوایم برسیم خیلیا بودن تو همین بازه حتی دو رقمی آوردن پزشکی تهران آوردن پیج دانشجویی دانشگاه تهران نمونه هاشو ببینین کم نیارین و بجنگید برای خواسته هاتون خودتونو برای اشتباهاتتون ببخشید و سعی کنید تا وقت هست جبران کنید موفق باشی






> شجاعت تغییر دادن رو داشته باش؛همه الان وا میدن ؛کنار میکشن؛ادامه نمیدن...میگن نمیشه...میگن بیخیال بابا همه که موفق نمیشن...
> تو جرئت و ریسک عوض کردن بازی رو داشته باش چیزی که بیشتریا ندارن میتونی ؟

----------


## NYC

> من منظورم اینه اگه رتبه تون مثل شارژ ایرانسل شده در گذشته حالا عوضش کنید اگه هدفتون پیراپزشکیه میتونید با 180 درجه ی که اعلام کردید حداقل 5000 رو بیارید تازه اینم بگم که ظرفیت پرستاری در سال جاری 2 برابر شده
> 
> اعلام کردند ظرفیت پزشکی 20 درصد افزایش پیدا کرده سال جاری
> 
> البته باز یه عده نیان بگن ظرفیت ال و بل هست من کاری ندارم به مسائل دیگه مهم نیست ! الان تنها چیزی که مهمه نشیمن گاه رو باید حرکت داد و رول بازیو عوض کرد 
> 
> کافیه یه نگاهی به میانگین درصد های 1400 بندازید میبینید با یکم تغییرات در روند کارتون میشه از 450 هزار نفر جلوتر زد ! 
> 
> و 360 درجه یعنی با توجه به رتبه چند رقمی گذشته تلاش 2 برابری انجام بدین و رتبه زیر 2000 بیارید ! 
> ...


بله میدونم عزیزم چیزایی که نوشتی حرفای دل منه فقط خواستم بگم نقطه مقابل صفر 180° ست 360° همون صفره شوخی بود ببخشید اگه ناراحتت کردم 
کاش همه نتیجه تلاشهامونو ببینیم.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام تاپیک های Routing مفید هستن اگه ممکنه زبان و اختصاصی هارو هم بنویسید


سلام
لطفا صبر داشته باشید...
نوشتن روتینگ برای دروس تخصصی به سادگی عمومی ها نیست، هر درس/فصل/مبحث زیست/ریاضی/فیزیک/شیمی روش مطالعه خاص خودش رو داره، نسبت تعداد تست به درسنامه ، مطالعه کتاب درسی و ... بازه های مرور و ... اینارو نمیشه با یه نقشه راه کلی ارائه داد و نیاز به یک برنامه منسجم و مشخص داره که اگر جمعه فرصت کنم می نویسمش و هر وقت آماده شد قرار میدم...

----------


## Parimah

حتما ویدیو زیر رو دانلود کنید و ببینید

( کنکور سراسری داوطلب هایی رو هر ساله داره که استثنایی باشند یا مشکلات جسمی خودشونو داشته باشند این افراد اراده قدرتمندی دارند و مشکلات جسمیشون مانع رسیدن به چیزی که میخوان نمیشه )

آدم های قوی از سیاره ی دیگری نیامده اند ، آن ها هم مشکلاتِ خودشان را دارند ،هم محدودیت های معمولی و حتی غیر معمولی ...تفاوت اینجاست ؛آن ها پذیرفته اند از پسِ هر مشکلی


بر می آیند ،آن ها خودشان را باور کرده اند ،از مشکلات و محدودیت ها ، پله ساخته اند ، نه کوه !!! آدم های قوی در کمالِ خودباوری انتخاب کرده اند قوی باشند ...قوی بودن ؛


در "مغز" اتفاق می افتد ، قوی بودن ؛همت می خواهد !

بذار من توضیحش بدم برات


این جملات به نظرت کلیشه ای رسید درست میگم؟به نظرت این حرفا همش شعاره نه؟ اگه اینطور فکر میکنی اینبار به من گوش بده:


توی کنکور سال 1398 کلا 2هزار و 358 داوطلب دارای *معلولیت شرکت کردن
بذار دقیق تر بگم:
171 داوطلب #نابینا
514 داوطلب کم بینا
92 داوطلب #ناشنوا
400داوطلب کم شنوا
و 1هزار و 181 داوطلب دارای معلولیت جسمی و حرکتی


⚠️ازت میخوام یکبار فقط یکبار به این فکر کنی این عزیزان دل،این بزرگواران این انسان های بزرگ و باارزش چطور میرن و رتبه هم میشن؟؟
عظمت ماجرا برای من قابل هضم نیست واقعا
اصلا نمیتونم تصور کنم #بدون_بینایی بشه درس خوند!
بدون #شنیدن توضیحات هیچ معلم و مدرسی بشه تست زد و موفق شد!!
فقط یک لحظه فکرشو بکن
مگه میشه آخه!!
این ابرانسان ها به من و تو ثابت کردن محدودیت برای انسان واقعی به معنای واقعی کلمه(نه شعار) معنایی نداره
بخدا نداره
هیچ محدودیتی برای خودشون قائل نیستن!
به سهمیه و سوال فروختن و چشمایی که خدا ازشون گرفت یا شنوایی که بهشون نداد اعتراضی نمیکننن
فقطط تلاشش میکنن
میفهمی؟؟؟
تلاشش بدون چشم داشت
بدون توقع بدون هیچ انتظاری از انسان های بدردنخور اطرافشون


این حرفام رو همیشه جلو چشمت داشته باش
هروقت ناامید شدی
هروقت کم آوردی
هروقت نفست برید
خسته شدی و خواستی جابزنی
به اینا نگاه کن به این آدما
به این قدرت و ایمان و اراده و تلاش
نه زمان محدودیت ایجاد میکنه
نه معلولیت....
فقط براش تلاش کن شبانه روز
همین....

----------


## Rubiker

> حتما ویدیو زیر رو دانلود کنید و ببینید
> 
> ( کنکور سراسری داوطلب هایی رو هر ساله داره که استثنایی باشند یا مشکلات جسمی خودشونو داشته باشند این افراد اراده قدرتمندی دارند و مشکلات جسمیشون مانع رسیدن به چیزی که میخوان نمیشه )
> 
> آدم های قوی از سیاره ی دیگری نیامده اند ، آن ها هم مشکلاتِ خودشان را دارند ،هم محدودیت های معمولی و حتی غیر معمولی ...تفاوت اینجاست ؛آن ها پذیرفته اند از پسِ هر مشکلی
> 
> 
> بر می آیند ،آن ها خودشان را باور کرده اند ،از مشکلات و محدودیت ها ، پله ساخته اند ، نه کوه !!! آدم های قوی در کمالِ خودباوری انتخاب کرده اند قوی باشند ...قوی بودن ؛
> 
> ...


 
چه روح بزرگی دارند این عزیزان
تک به تک واژه هایی که بیان می کنند کلاس درسی هست برا خودش، برای کسی که اهل تعقل و تفکر باشه

----------


## AMZare1382

> پیشنهاد میکنم حتی اگه فوتبالی هم نیستید کامبک دیشب رئال رو حتما ببنید.
> رئال وقتی گل اول رو خورد، 5-3 عقب افتاد
> تا دقیقه 90 به زور چند تا شوت زدن و گزارشگر گفت کار رئال تمومه.
> دقیقه 90 رودریگو گل اول رو زد (همون بازیکنی که تاتیر خاصی نداشت تو زمین) ، 
> گزارشگر گفت رئال با یه باخت خفیف حذف میشه (با اختلاف یه گل)
> چند ثانیه بعد رودریگو گل دوم رو هم زد و بازی به تساوی کشیده شد
> وقتای اضاف هم که حاج کریم کار سیتی رو یه سره کرد با پنالتی که گرفت.
> شاید بگید شانسی بوده همچین چیزی و فلان
> آره منم قبول دارم رئال پاریس و چلسی و سیتی رو امسال شانسی با کامبک زدن معمولا تو نیمه دوم برد و به فینال رفت! همه این تیما خیلی دفاع شخمی داشتن، سرمربی شون خوب نبود، بازیکنای درستی نداشتن و ... آره حق با شماست.
> ...


بازی دیشب از نگاه کنکوری واقعا همین ایام رو میروسنه...من قبل از خوندن پیام آقا مهدی هم دقیقا بهش فکر کرده بودم...

----------

